# motorhome recovery



## kimbowbill (Apr 27, 2009)

hi yall

who does breakdown assistance? i am with the RAC and they wont cover my MH as its over 17', can anyone recommend anyone?


----------



## robert b (Apr 27, 2009)

have you tried the AA. iam with them they told me they recover m homes but not sure if any size restictions my van is 17 foot six.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks allan b but mine is 22' and they dont cover that size


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 27, 2009)

The only one I know is Midland International in Coventry - they do large motorhomes - they have all the info on their website (midland-international dot co dot uk) . Contact details:
Midland International Motorhomes
Wall Hill Road
Allesley
Coventry
CV5 9EL
024 7633 6411 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Motorhomer (Apr 27, 2009)

Try the CCC or CC although you will need to be a member. They cover any age or length.

Motorhomer


----------



## bob690 (Apr 27, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> hi yall
> 
> who does breakdown assistance? i am with the RAC and they wont cover my MH as its over 17', can anyone recommend anyone?


Hi kimbow I,m with Saga, covers everythin and Europe, 25ft. But yove got to be over 50


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just noticed that Midland International say their special trucks, that can transport up to 50' vehicles, can also be used for recoveries by the AA, Green Flag and certain other rescue organisations...wonder how that works?


----------



## Telstar (Apr 27, 2009)

*contacted*

bodgerndog

Some of the breakdown companies just contract in recovery or use local companies.  Thats how Midland International will be used.

Jon


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah - I get it. Thanks.


----------



## Noah & Nelly (Apr 27, 2009)

*Recovery*

Hi. I'm with National Breakdown £55 inc. limited Euro cover.  I've got a 25' Winnebago. Used them once for roadside repair but the unit they turned up in could have lifted a bus.


----------



## tofo (Apr 27, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> hi yall
> 
> who does breakdown assistance? i am with the RAC and they wont cover my MH as its over 17', can anyone recommend anyone?



join the camping and caravan club 
get your rac cover via them £36 first year cheaper 2 nd year as no join fee 
upside you can use their sites for dump and fill handy (for a wildcamper )for a fee and cheaper stays with a age concession and a mag 
mine has just come home on a b/down truck 19ft they measured it to see what truck was needed
*pets travel in your m/home not the break down truck*
changed my cover when i got the m home 
not sure if you can change mid term a phone call would tell you


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks tofo, well i am with the RAC and when i rang them they said joind CC and get it free but CC say i have to join them, £30  then pay antoher £55 thought there may be a cheaper option


----------



## tofo (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds  funny i know
 but peace of mind and a ride home is what you pay for
i broke down on the A 12 essex about 11;20 am 
called rac unable repair kerbside towed to services 
to await relay home or garage(no idea where to get it repaired) 
chose home arrived there at about 14;30 
down side was the McDONALDS meal 
found garage 15 miles away able to take the m/h 
called rac they said under 10 miles no charge 
over 10 miles £100 so all in all i dont think i was done to badly it was my choice to home


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 29, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> hi yall
> 
> who does breakdown assistance? i am with the RAC and they wont cover my MH as its over 17', can anyone recommend anyone?



What's with these guys? My vehicle is 7.23 metres and I am in Fiat camper assist,with a Fiat you need it!!. The service is operated by the RAC.
It appears direct application is a problem if your vehicle is too big,but via a club etc. no problem.
My last vehicle,Hymer 544, was covered through my Insurer with Green Flag.


----------



## Chrissy (May 2, 2009)

Hi there - I am with the AA for roadside assistance and full recovery for my car - when I checked about the MH I was told that as I am the person that is covered it is valid in anything under 3.5ton so am fully covered.  Hope this helps


----------



## t&s (May 5, 2009)

try this:
The ADACPlusMembership


----------



## nellie (May 28, 2009)

*re breakdown*

My insurance company 'Safeguard' include breakdown cover in my policy for vehicles up to 20 years old. Might be worth giving them a ring.


----------



## Blueboy (May 28, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> hi yall
> 
> who does breakdown assistance? i am with the RAC and they wont cover my MH as its over 17', can anyone recommend anyone?



I am with a company called AutoAid, its simple, your  covered by your vehicle and not your name, and your wife gets all the benefits too, not girlfriends though.

I think its £37 for the year.. you get every benefit at less the price of the big Two!! the only things is,its a Pay and Claim policy.. you must have your credit card with you.. you pay the company that comes out for you, then you send of the the receipt, and they reimburse you.

I broke down last month, and they towed me home from wales to the north-west of England, it came to over £300, and no quibbles or anything, cheque came a week later.

For more info visit Money Saving Expert: Consumer Revenge - Credit Cards, Shopping, Bank Charges, Cheap Flights and more  Martyn lewis raves about this company..


Blueboy


----------



## Nosha (May 28, 2009)

I have a 20ft motorhome and we are in the RAC!?!
Renewed with Tesco clubcard 2 for 1 so was only £37... but now you've got me worried!


----------



## guerdeval (May 29, 2009)

I'm with SAGA too, mines 27' and over 5 tonne but they only asked for the model, £103 a year I think.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 30, 2009)

ADAC

Recovery worked for us in the middle of Morocco so probably work just about anywhere


----------



## AndyC (May 30, 2009)

Tony Lee said:


> ADAC
> 
> Recovery worked for us in the middle of Morocco so probably work just about anywhere



That's very interesting, I'd like to hear some more details, PM me if you like.

AndyC


----------



## smiler (May 30, 2009)

*ref breakdown*

Hi im insured with safeguard and you automaticaly get breakdown cover but just check before actually using them if its of any intrest and also found them very competetive on price 
good luck


----------



## Tony Lee (May 30, 2009)

AndyC said:


> That's very interesting, I'd like to hear some more details, PM me if you like.
> 
> AndyC



S'pose I'd better clarify. The monster shown in the avatar is the Oz motorhome. The Europe MH is a 7 metre Hobby.

A bad battery connection wiped the security code from the ignition keys so i couldn't move.

Phone call to Germany and they sent a truck 150km to take the MH to the Ford service agent 150km away.

They also have world-wide medical recovery for members.

Most details are on the web site and there is a fair bit of it in English


----------



## runnach (May 31, 2009)

smiler said:


> Hi im insured with safeguard and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyC (May 31, 2009)

Tony Lee said:


> S'pose I'd better clarify. The monster shown in the avatar is the Oz motorhome. The Europe MH is a 7 metre Hobby.
> 
> A bad battery connection wiped the security code from the ignition keys so i couldn't move.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I'd better clarify too, we joined ADAC last year, in preparation for our trip to Morocco, fortunately we didn't need to call them out but I'm very interested to find out how others get on with them in the event of a breakdown. Can I ask if you got an English speaking operator on the phone? How was the service generally, was the breakdown truck adequate?

AndyC


----------



## walkers (Jun 1, 2009)

bob690 said:


> Hi kimbow I,m with Saga, covers everythin and Europe, 25ft. But yove got to be over 50


 I,m not over 50 but when i took out european breakdown with the aa saga was the insurer, my hymer was just under 7m


Regards Tony


----------



## CliffyP (Jun 1, 2009)

With Saga also, never needed them yet but you never know, mines 6m, but I dont recall them asking. Perhaps because we are insured with also.


----------



## t&s (Jun 1, 2009)

ADAC cheapest by far especialy if you travel a lot 
see :Google Translate


----------



## t&s (Jun 1, 2009)

or thi page :The ADACPlusMembership


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 2, 2009)

"Thanks for that. I'd better clarify too, we joined ADAC last year, in preparation for our trip to Morocco, fortunately we didn't need to call them out but I'm very interested to find out how others get on with them in the event of a breakdown. Can I ask if you got an English speaking operator on the phone? How was the service generally, was the breakdown truck adequate?"

The service was perfect. Rang late in the afternoon. Was talking to an English speaker within seconds of their help line being answered. She understood Australian as well. Firstly concerned that we were both OK and in good health then took down our membership number and promised that someone would call me from Morocco.
They called 30 minutes later and again checked that we were OK. Told them we were quite happy to spend the night so they said a truck would arrive at 10am. Next morning another phone call at 9am to check on our exact location.
truck arrived exactly on time. Near-new vehicle with plenty of gear. Professional driver took details, inspected and photographed the MH and then carefully loaded it making sure there was no damage due to scraping.

Pleasant trip to the ford garage, unloaded us carefully, got my signature and he was off to pick up another MH way down the bottom of Morocco.
Everyone spoke english and the service was great.

Has been pointed out that ADAC do have limits on the length of time you can be out of Germany on the trip but we weren't asked. maybe doesn't aapply to the ADAC Plus membership


----------



## bigboack (Aug 19, 2009)

*insurance choice £149.00 larges motorhomes.*



kimbowbill said:


> hi yall
> 
> who does breakdown assistance? i am with the RAC and they wont cover my MH as its over 17', can anyone recommend anyone?



I used insurance choice my MH is 26ft long. towed me from bristol all way home to Blackburn Lancs, best 149.00 quid ever spent.


----------



## Tco (Aug 19, 2009)

I've just read this thread through and I am with the AA as of August 1st this year. My MH is 3,500kg but I seem to recall that they have had an epihany and size no longer matters. - Why not ask them? I sure I heard them right.

Tco


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2009)

If you are over 50 I would look at Saga. One particular benefit they have is if you lay up your van for months over the Winter you need only pay 25% of the Insurance for that period but you are still covered for Fire and Theft. I am with Caravanguard. The recovery is included in the cost of insurance and I am happy with the price. I asked for a quote when changing from an Elddis Autoquest 120 (3.2 Tonne) to a Burstner 747 (max 5 Tonne) and the cost is the same. There is no size limit for recovery.


----------



## suej (Aug 19, 2009)

Comfort Insurance offer motorhome insurance policies which can be extended to include full UK and continental break down cover, with no limits on height, weght or length.


----------



## carlsenior (Aug 20, 2009)

Got my breakdown / recovery throughout Europe free when I took out insurance with "Safeguard" and they use the AA obviously they know the model of my van and that it's nearly 7 metres long!


----------



## niblue (Aug 20, 2009)

We're with the RAC through the C&CC and that covers our 21ft van.


----------



## keith-17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Blueboy said:


> I am with a company called AutoAid, its simple, your  covered by your vehicle and not your name, and your wife gets all the benefits too, not girlfriends though.
> 
> Blueboy



Autoaid , no good if you have a big van , they won't cover me becuse mine is an old ambulance 3100 kg and 3.5 v8 engine , has to be under 2500 kg and 2500 cc


----------



## bigboack (Sep 28, 2009)

*Hi kimbow.*

I use Insurance choice and used them this year from Devon to Lancashire in one trip, No changing over like the aa. Cost £149.00 for a large motorhome been with them for two years, also have the insurance with them and you get a discount with two or more policies. Cant fault them at all. Hope this helps..


----------



## Slipper one Slowly (Sep 28, 2009)

*Cheap recovery.*

Hi 
I am with the RAC and they covered my 19foot auto trail apache 1993 vintage.Just by me joining the camping and carvan club. Just paid joining fee then....was given a code to give to RAC job done no age or size problem.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2009)

I got recovered by the AA in a large Luton motorhome on Bedford CF about 1991. It was LWB 3500kg territory but he winched it on the back of the truck OK. Because not all relays could cover it, he took me back from Southampton to Hertfordshire, so not all AA recovery will make you change on area  boundaries.


----------



## bigboack (Sep 29, 2009)

*Boundaries not the issue.*



Firefox said:


> I got recovered by the AA in a large Luton motorhome on Bedford CF about 1991. It was LWB 3500kg territory but he winched it on the back of the truck OK. Because not all relays could cover it, he took me back from Southampton to Hertfordshire, so not all AA recovery will make you change on area  boundaries.



Hi firefox the boundary is not the issue with the AA its the travel time and driving hours, Insurance Choice for me.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2009)

bigboack said:


> Hi firefox the boundary is not the issue with the AA its the travel time and driving hours, Insurance Choice for me.



I remember he told me they might have to swap but he took me right home in the end. Made it look like he was doing me a special favour. Probably after a good tip!


----------



## John H (Sep 29, 2009)

23 foot long van, 3.5 tons, 2005 registration, insured with Safeguard - 12 month European cover, including breakdown recovery from anywhere in the insured zone (incidentally it all cost just over £300 this year). Hope this helps.


----------



## redgate (Sep 30, 2009)

*redgate*

HI  Ihave a peugote auto sleeper i am insured for recovey in europ gb under my insurance total cost 240 00 with specialist insurance.if you req moor nfo em me c.kelly99@yahoo.co.uk  hope this may help when renewal time comes around.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Sep 30, 2009)

Got to go with the Safeguard flow.  They use the A.A. and my 7 metre 3,500 k.g. van is not an issue.


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 5, 2009)

Noah & Nelly said:


> Hi. I'm with National Breakdown £55 inc. limited Euro cover.  I've got a 25' Winnebago. Used them once for roadside repair but the unit they turned up in could have lifted a bus.


Hi
This has me concerned, I recently joined the RAC and quoted my vehicle, 24 foot Swift KONTIKI I have roadside assitance and recovery to nearest garage. Do I need to check out that I am actually covered?


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 5, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Hi
> This has me concerned, I recently joined the RAC and quoted my vehicle, 24 foot Swift KONTIKI I have roadside assitance and recovery to nearest garage. Do I need to check out that I am actually covered?


OK, just got off of the phone with the RAC. I have a 'vehicle Based' policy with Roadside Assitance and recovery of 10 miles or the nearest approved garage. Therefore I am covered. If I wanted National Recovery to a destination of my choice I would have to have personal cover (any vehicle) and be a member of the Caravan and Camping Club. This then covers me in the motohome and allows recovery to any chosen destination but of course this costs £99 per year whereas my cheap roadside assistance only costs £38 per year, but to be honest with the roadside assistance I have it really needs them to get it fixed on the roadside or I could end up with a big recovery bill. Having read this thread I may have to rethink and contact my insurers to see if they can do me a deal. 

Were going to europe next year for over 30 days and I want make sure I have adequate cover. Any recomendations for recovery that covers europe in a 15 year old van?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Oct 5, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Hi
> This has me concerned, I recently joined the RAC and quoted my vehicle, 24 foot Swift KONTIKI I have roadside assitance and recovery to nearest garage. Do I need to check out that I am actually covered?



My Hymer is with Comfort and RAC (Commercial) Yes they deal with large vehicles.

Broken Fan belt Sent out a fitter he took a look and said it would have to be recovered, as he would have to do a major body strip to even get at the fan belts.  

Then as it was downhill to the garage he suggested that I drove or freewheeled and kept an eye on the temp gauge and just to flash if the temp went up.  We made it to the garage in two hops.  They then took me home.

They stripped the vehicle down early the next morning and I was on the road again by dinnertime.

I have not yet tried the continental side of this cover yet.


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 5, 2009)

John Thompson said:


> My Hymer is with Comfort and RAC (Commercial) Yes they deal with large vehicles.
> 
> Broken Fan belt Sent out a fitter he took a look and said it would have to be recovered, as he would have to do a major body strip to even get at the fan belts.
> 
> ...


Were going to Europe next year and I'm coming up against 2 problems

1. We want to go for more than 90 days running
2. Those people who will give us cover for over 90 days (Only the AA so far) will not cover a vehicle of our age, its 1994 which makes it 15 years next year.

Has anyone got any good suggestions, I'll have 2 children with me so I really do not want to embark on the trip without some good recovery options if the worst should happen.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Oct 6, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Were going to Europe next year and I'm coming up against 2 problems
> 
> 1. We want to go for more than 90 days running
> 2. Those people who will give us cover for over 90 days (Only the AA so far) will not cover a vehicle of our age, its 1994 which makes it 15 years next year.
> ...



Comfort Insurance do cover for 180 days and can also do household insurance to match as well as UK/Comtinental Breakdown.

For a little extra (about the cost of the house contents insurance) they cover me for fulltiming.

My vehicle is 1992 Hymer S700 7m long. All up with Smart car on trailer about5.5 ton


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 6, 2009)

John Thompson said:


> Comfort Insurance do cover for 180 days and can also do household insurance to match as well as UK/Comtinental Breakdown.
> 
> For a little extra (about the cost of the house contents insurance) they cover me for fulltiming.
> 
> My vehicle is 1992 Hymer S700 7m long. All up with Smart car on trailer about5.5 ton


Thanks for the info. Next year when we renew I'll certainly look more closely at the options. This year I was a little stuck. I have driven a company car for the last 10 years and Caravanwise were the only company I could find that would honour my Company Car no claims bonus. Well there might have been others but I called 5 companies and they were the first. I did not think that getting recovery would be a problem, which its not for the uk its just the European bit that WAS stumping us.

Its sorted not, Brittania will do full UK roadside / recovery to any location and home start for £85 the year and for £90 they will add in European including reptriation of us and the vehicle for 6mths european stay. we need only come back to the uk for 1 day and then go out again and we have a years European cover. Its not perfect and we will certainly be looking at options when we renew but its a workable solution for us. We need to return in August next year to do some 'stuff' with MOTS etc anyway so this will work for us. The all up cost including our fully comp insurance is about £400 which is not too bad.


----------

